# Burton Cartel L + Burton Imperial 11



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Loosen screws on both sides of the highback and shift it forward until the toe of the boot has equal overhang over the front of the binding. You should see if you can exchange them for M cartels, it is better to have smaller bindings than bigger.


----------



## 7even (Nov 17, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Loosen screws on both sides of the highback and shift it forward until the toe of the boot has equal overhang over the front of the binding.


Thanx.
I've tried this but in this case the highback doesn't have a support of the main base.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Is the gas pedal set all the way back? I think you need medium cartels.


----------



## 7even (Nov 17, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Is the gas pedal set all the way back? I think you need medium cartels.


 Yep, all way back. The problem is that I'm in Ukraine and I've got these from ebay so I cant exchange them - I should sell Ls and buy Ms from ebay again because in our stores its expansive as hell... : )


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

This topic has been discussed a few times on the forum...

Burton's recommended sizing for large cartels is straight up wrong, they say 10+ but it's more like 12+ in order to center your bindings on most boards.

The heel loop is not adjustable so all you can do is move them forward on the disc, but at size 11 you will still be heel heavy. 

Is it big trouble? Depends on how unbalanced you are and if it effects your riding. Some people actually prefer a bit more overhang on the heelside for increased leverage. Personally I like to be centered and I'm done with Cartels for this reason. 

As far as recommended board width: most of this forum seems to hate wide boards and will say regular width all day. It really all comes down to the particular board you are looking at and personal preference though. At size 11 I'd say you could go either way without any problems, regular width will be easier to turn, midwide will be more stable and have more float.


----------



## 7even (Nov 17, 2014)

thank you for the reply Brewtown!


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,

I was about to order the same setup, 2016 Burton Cartel Re:flex in size L and the 2016 Burton Imperial in size US 11 but after reading this topic and others saying that these boots would fit better in size M bindings I've changed my mind and I'm a little confused. 

Should I buy first the boots and try them so I can see how they fit and if they are the correct size and only after order the bindings ? My left foot is 29.2cm and the right one 28.8cm, normal width so US 11 should be a good fit but I might need to go up to US 11.5.

Any suggestions on what should I do ?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm using medium cartel restricted and a 10.5 burton ruler wide. My straps are set 3 notches from end of the tongue. It should fit medium fine, but I'm not 100% sure. Medium cartels will be easier to trade/sell than the large if it turns out they don't fit 

But according to this.. Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing you would be a 11.5, might have to go large... good luck on your decision!


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info, jae. 

I think i will order first the US 11 Imperial boots, and see if they fit, if not I will send them back and get the US 11.5.

But I still want to know what size bindings I should get for US 11 boots.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

jelly said:


> Thanks for the info, jae.
> 
> I think i will order first the US 11 Imperial boots, and see if they fit, if not I will send them back and get the US 11.5.
> 
> But I still want to know what size bindings I should get for US 11 boots.


get medium for 11's. 11.5 is tricky. If you're ordering online, make sure they have a good return policy. I ordered boots online and I had to pay return shipping which ended up being $20! No bueno.


----------

